# What to do with €3,000



## Colblimp (21 Feb 2009)

I have €3,000 burning a hole in my pocket.  Now, I know it's not a lot of money, but I want to stick it somewhere as safe as possible and get a half decent return.  Any comments/suggestions/put-downs?!


----------



## bacchus (21 Feb 2009)

See Best Buys here


----------



## Lightning (21 Feb 2009)

Do you need instant access to the cash? 

If the answer is Yes then the best buy is Anglo Irish at 4.75%. 
If the answer is No then the best buy for a one year term deposit is Anglo Irish at 5.25%. 

Rates are likely to fall in the coming months so it is better to lock if you can.


----------



## Colblimp (21 Feb 2009)

Thanks for that Fungus, I don't need instant access to the cash.  Am I right in thinking that Anglo Irish is the bank where one has to tell ones life story before an account can be opened?!  Am I also right in thinking that any amount up to €100,000 is guaranteed by the government?


----------



## Lightning (21 Feb 2009)

The account opening process is not that painful with Anglo. 

100% of your deposit regardless of the amount is state guaranteed until September 2010.


----------



## pudds (21 Feb 2009)

why  anyone would want to put money in Anglo oirish, now is beyond me, even if they were giving 6% interest, I just couldn't do it, even though I own part of it now, I'd rather put my money elsewhere not that any of the other banks are  saints either.


----------



## tony79 (23 Feb 2009)

as there is probably more chance of a purge of the board of directors in anglo rather than anywhere else due to government interest and control, going forward they may be cleaner than the other banks who seem just as dirty with revelation after revelation


----------



## Pope John 11 (23 Feb 2009)

Colblimp said:


> I have €3,000 burning a hole in my pocket....


 
Burn a hole in your matress instead with it


----------



## Colblimp (23 Feb 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> Burn a hole in your matress instead with it



It's funny you should say that, I need a new mattress lol!


----------

